# Showboat Lures



## cyberflexx (Jun 1, 2009)

A friend of mine who lives in TN was telling me about a local guy who makes and sells his own spinnerbaits. I went to the website, just to see what he had and saw one called a sexy shad. I asked my friend about this guy and he said he makes his own lures, and hand paints them. He builds them to order and his stuff is top quality. I went ahead and ordered a one of those sexy shad and 2 weeks ago ( last time i went fishing) I caught 3 fish within the first 45minutes. This bait tracks well in the water and looks awesome. I highly recommend them.

https://showboatlures.com/purchase/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32&zenid=aakm2jbookvq150rof2nk7r5r4

The picture on his website doesnt look as good as it does in person. 

I attached a picture of me holding the bait..


----------



## russ010 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've bought so many spinnerbaits in the last few months - and still can't force myself to use them because I just don't have any confidence in them.

Those do look like some awesome baits though - you need to show us the fish you catch with them!


----------



## ben2go (Jun 1, 2009)

Invite him to be a sponsor and up his sales through our site.Sponsor fees are very very low.Contact admin Jim for details.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 1, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I've bought so many spinnerbaits in the last few months - and still can't force myself to use them because I just don't have any confidence in them.
> 
> Those do look like some awesome baits though - you need to show us the fish you catch with them!




I've caught lots o fish on spinnies.I'll pm you my adress and you can send anything you don't want or use. :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 1, 2009)

$7.25 + S&H = :shock: :shock: 

I would need an included insurance policy that covered loss and theft. :lol:


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 1, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> $7.25 + S&H = :shock: :shock:
> 
> I would need an included insurance policy that covered loss and theft. :lol:



I thought that was high as well, but these are about the best I have ever used. the skirt is hand tied, not a rubberband. I noticed the skirt colors match the body colors, meaning they line up almost perfectly when holding it your hand and the colors of the skirt match the paint really really good. It runs perfectly straight and smooth as well.. 

I would post some pics of the catchings, but it started pouring the rain ( we had alot of rain within the last 20 days, here in WV) and I did not want my digital camera or cell phone ruined.


----------



## ejones1961 (Jun 2, 2009)

They are nice looking baits


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 2, 2009)

Just a thought, but isn't the _Sexy Shad _a registered name by Strike King?

https://www.dandrsports.com/catalog/sexy-shad-crankbaits-by-strike-king.htm


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> $7.25 + S&H = :shock: :shock:
> 
> I would need an included insurance policy that covered loss and theft. :lol:


You gotta admit, however. That sure beats 14.99 for Lucky Craft Spinnerbaits that were introduced recently. So far as I have heard (or due to the lack of what I've heard), they aren't exactly all the rage. 

I'll just stick with the Customs that one local guy makes, and sells at one local tackle shop, that actually have features I prefer (color that works real well for local spots, longer hook which increases hookups without requiring a trailer hook etc), for around 6 bucks.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 3, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > $7.25 + S&H = :shock: :shock:
> ...



Yeah. You won't find any Lucky Craft anything in my boxes either. 

I get a knot in my stomach whenever I lose a DD22 and you can catch those on sale for $5. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > $7.25 + S&H = :shock: :shock:
> ...




$6 is still too much for a spinnerbait. :mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jim said:


> $6 is still too much for a spinnerbait. :mrgreen:


To a point. However, in a tourney, the longer hook may end up hooking that one kicker fish, whereas a standard one wont. And, given how I fish spinnerbaits, trailer hooks aren't possible.


----------

